# Methamphetamine synthesis with P2NP (not for personal use, only for research surpose !!)



## ymaaah (Nov 16, 2022)

Hi guys !

I found a meth synthesis by P2NP so I share here ! 

I repeat : /!\ NOT FOR A PERSONAL OR ILLEGAL USE, IT IS ONLY FOR RESEARCH SURPOSE !! /!\​
Methamphetamine synthesis:


The major problem with methedrine synthesis is procuring the precursors.
Phenyl-2-propanone is the most direct precursor to my knowledge and is
(unfortunately?) at Schedule III controlled substance. It has no
pharmacological activity and yet the DEA saw fit to regulate it around 1975.
The first synthesis I will give uses this in as a starting material. Actually
it is still possible to find this substance tucked away in store rooms in many
universities that presumably purchased the compound before it was controlled.
A friend of mine came across 500 mls made by Eastman Kodak in the stock room at
Princeton. I purchased 100 mls when I lived in England many years ago and did
my first run using it. The reaction can be completed in about 6 hours giving
about 60% yield; I am a biologist, not a chemist so someone who knew what they
were doing could probably improve on that. 

Reagents:


1-phenyl-2-propanone : 20 gm


EtOH : 100 ml


Methylamine 40% in water : 100 mls


Aluminum foil : 20 gm


Mercury II Chloride : 150 mg


Reflux above mixture with stirring for two hours in 500 ml round bottom flask.
Concentrate rxn mix under reduced pressure at room temp. Pour on to ice cold
KOH sol'n (60 gm in about 200 mls water). At this step, big problems can
happen. A great deal of heat is liberated. Add very *slowly* and keep in an
ice bath. Heat will degrade your product in to god knows what and just might
end up on the ceiling, if you are not careful.) Extract solution w/ 125 x 3 mls
ethyl ether. Recover organic layer. Extract ether with 3N HCl 25 x 3 mls.
Add 30 mls 6 N NaOH solution (cold) to acid solution, add more if solution is
not very basic. Extract basic solution with 25 x 3 mls of ether. Dry over
anhydrous sodium sulfate, filter. Rotovap. off ether (distill under reduced
pressure if you want to get fancy but it is not absolutely necessary) and
redissolve in anhydrous ether, 100-200 mls. Bubble dry HCl gas (made my
dropping conc. HCl onto conc. Sulfuric acid) through mixture and methedrine HCl
should ppt. as white fluffy powder. 



Filter off meth and repeat for second and third crop. The subsequent crops can be pink or purplish and
are still effective pharmacologically but they are not very clean. I hope this
was what you are after. 



I repeat : /!\ NOT FOR A PERSONAL OR ILLEGAL USE, IT IS ONLY FOR RESEARCH SURPOSE !! /!\​


----------

